# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Let us all pray.........



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The number continues to climb; it is well over 13,000 now for the dead in Asia. Major earth quake well over 8.0 that caused tsunami to hurl major disaster in many countries in Asia, including Indonesia, India, and Malaysia.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I havn't even heard about this, guess I need to watch the news! Where exactly was this?

Nevermind, I turned on the news...nine countries hit, good grief.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

This is possibly the largest disaster in our time, 25000+ killed in 11 countries over 2 continents from a single event. For those who don't believe in miracles:
"In Malaysia, a 20-day-old baby was found floating on a mattress soon after the waves hit Sunday. She and her family were reunited." - Fox news.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

The numbers just freeze my mind in its tracks. Now they're saying 77000 dead. How to imagine that? And what they'll be going through for the next year or so...

Fig


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Mood of the topic. posted Tue December 28 2004 02:37 AM
> This is possibly the largest disaster in our time, 25000+ killed in 11 countries over 2 continents from a single event.


26 Dec 2003 earthquake in Bam, Iran - official casualty figure is 26,271
1976 Earthquake in Tangshan, China, kills 242,000
1970 Cyclone in Bangladesh kills 500,000
1887 China's Yellow River breaks its banks in Huayan Kou killing 900,000
1883 Krakatau errupts, 34,417+ dead. 40m tidal waves destory 165 coastal villages in Sumatra
1826 Tsunami kills 27,000 in Japan
1815 Volcanic eruption of Mount Tambora on Indonesia's Sumbawa Island kills 90,000
1556 Earthquake in China's Shanxi and Henan provinces kills 830,000

The list could go on and this isn't even taking into account the talleys of 2 world wars, the Rawanda genocide etc... Never mind the countless 1000s writhing in poverty in "developed" nations or 1000s more dying of hunger and preventable diseases in "undeveloped" countries.

Never mind nature, concentrate on the human disaster.

Indeed, let us all pray.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

I share your sentiments, I am not sure if I touched a raw nerve there or something, but with the internet it is difficult to figure out the tone of a post.


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> but with the internet it is difficult to figure out the tone of a post


Yes indeed. Often when you look back on posts you can't figure out what YOU were thinking when you read it. We more often than not interpret our own feelings as the tone of the post rather than what is actually written.

No raw nerves were touched. Just wanted to point out that as far as natural disasters go this is the biggest one coverred by CNN... I would so wish their camers to go see the slums of NY or London and make that the focus of an international aid program.

It is very nice to see the world coming together though. I wish the effort could be made all the time.

tt4n


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

I get what you are saying and yes indeed i share your sentiments. Here is a part of a post i made elsewhere:
"While the news keeps telling us that these are poor countries with high population densities (as though thats some consolation to find in the numbers), there are still 120,000 individuals dead and the waves didnt give a BLEEP as to who they were coming after. Regardless of how poor, uncivilized or wretchedly underdeveloped some may label them, they are picking themselves up after a disaster, the scale of which we in our comfort zones find difficult to comprehend (and the best emotions we can come up with are awe, condescending pity and a sprinkling of sorrow in that order).

ps: before someone gets off on my rant, its directed at no one on this board, forum or topic, but at a much larger audience."

The fact that the corporate media in this country and their standards are one of the worst anywhere is well established(they either swing fully to the left or fully to the right, any impartial reporting comes from people who are labeled as kooks and "tabloid"), and sure there have ben grave humanitarian disasters totally man made and engineered by the western nations, for example, the ethnic cleansing of the native americans carried out here in the 18-19th century, they were told to stay in one place and food would be provided (sort off like saying you guys are nomads so instead of wandering around for food why dont you stay here and we'll give you food), they were then given lard. That completely changed their characteristics, from skillful hunter-gatherers they became obese and diabetic, their culture food habits completely changed. The dutch in Indonesia killed over 2 million people trying to convert them to catholic christianity. But I was not making that point. 
Dont you think however with the media concentrating on this event, instead of GWB's speech to cattle growers, that people have been made aware of this event and it is just the media reporting that forced the US to increase its aid from 2 million to 35 million to $350 million? and Japan to $500 million? I think we all have a bone to pick with the rich and powerful nations, but the disaster is a reality and it is the moral duty of everyone as humans to help in whatever way dont you think? There are people still dying irrespective of disasters which do not get media coverage, but the ones that they do cover can only result in good. 
If everyone came together to help everyone,everytime, everyplace, then we would be living in utopia and I think mankind has a long way to go before it can achieve that level of maturity.


----------

